# Nathan Page 1997-2003



## ohiominnie

Little Nate now has his new, perfect body and is rejoicing in heaven.  He knows no sorrow or pain.  That is but a small comfort when our hearts are breaking here on earth.

Thank you for sharing Nate with us.  May you find the peace that passes all understanding at this difficult time.

(HUGS)


----------



## Breezy_Carol

God Bless Nate.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MdmMim

I am so very sorry for the loss of Nate. He was a special guy.

You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## bsnyder

Godspeed, Nathan!  And my thoughts and prayers are with the entire Page family.  Thank you for sharing Nathan with us!


----------



## Lisa

I am so sorry.


----------



## Rajah

I'm so sorry.  Y'all will be in my prayers.


----------



## snuggles

I'm so sorry to hear about Nate.  May God wrap you in His arms and comfort you.


----------



## Towncrier

Words fail me at times like these. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## LindaBabe

Dear Page Family, 
I am so sorry for your loss.  Thank you for sharing your son and his story with us.  You have touched our hearts.


----------



## tecdavidt

Our thoughts and prayers are with your family. The Thompsons, Dave & Kathy


----------



## tiggerlover

Although I don't know you or your family I felt this need to express my deepest sympathies to your family.  The loss of a child is a tremendous loss and my heart breaks for you and your entire family.  Nathan is flying with the angels now, free of pain and carrying the love of your family in his heart.  May God embrace each of you during the difficult days ahead.


----------



## BWVDenise

I'm so sorry.  Thank you for sharing your family here on the boards.  You are an inspiration.


----------



## Kitty 34

Please accept my condolences.  May GOD bless your family and help you get thru this difficult time.


{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## WDWLVR

My prayers go out to you and your entire family.  Thank you for sharing him with us.  You taught us all a valuable lesson on the important things in life.  I'm so glad you were able to share the cruise together as a family and hope you and the rest of the family will treasure those memories and that they will bring you joy in the sad days ahead.


----------



## Minnesota!

I am so sorry for your loss.  May you realize that brightest star in the sky is Nate, always watching over you.  Even when the night fades, he is still there.  

(((hugs))) He gets to celebrate Christmas with Jesus this year.


----------



## ead79

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious son.  My prayers are with you all.  May the Lord comfort and strengthen you as only He can during this difficult time.


----------



## Dan Murphy

My thoughts and good wishes are with all of the Page family, my sincere condolences.  You will be remembered in my prayers.  God speed to Nathan.


----------



## eye R.N.

He is with the angles telling them what a wonderful family he had on earth.

My heart is breaking for you, but Nate is in a better, pain free place and for that I thank God.

Whatever it is you need from me, just let me know.
Denise


----------



## tkyes

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

You will be in my prayers.

God bless you.


Tamie


----------



## Tinkbell

Heaven has its own little Christmas Angel today.  My heart and sympathy goes out to the Page family.  God Bless.


----------



## minniecarousel

God Bless all of you! I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Maleficent59

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. God bless.


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

I am so very very sorry for your loss.  He was your angel on earth, and now he is an angel in heaven for all of us.  I am positive he will be with you forever, watching over you.

Please accept our sympathies and prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## 4nana

Chris, Eric and family ~

So very sorry to learn this heartbreaking news.
God bless his little soul as he dances with the angels in peace.
Many thanks to you for sharing and letting him touch our lives.
I shall forever remember the picture of him enjoying Castaway.
We are here if you need anything...

Love and prayers to all your family. ^i^
~ Sandie


----------



## my3kids

I am so very sorry for your loss..........


----------



## dizneenut

I am so sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## cjsmith

May God bless you and your family and guide you through this tragic time in your life.  A parent's strength is deeply rooted in those things that last-love of family, honor, kindness, and a giving heart.  May your lasting love of Nate help heal your grieving heart.


----------



## plutojudy

I am so sorry. 
But now Nate is in Heaven!


----------



## Patrick IL.

I do not have the words in me to properly express my sorrow over your loss. I will keep you all in my prayers, May God give you strength and comfort during this time. 

Patrick


----------



## SeaSpray

Words can't express how I feel at the loss of your beloved son  

Thank you so much for sharing Nathan, and all of your family, with us these last several months.  It means so much so many of us, to have "known" you all. 

I've been thinking of Nathan often lately.  Thank you for letting us know, that is extremely thoughtful of you to take the time to let us know.


----------



## plutospup

God bless Nate, and your family.  He brought sunshine into so many hearts.


----------



## wovenwonder

May the memories you have of your time with Nate bring some comfort to you at this time.

God Bless


----------



## mad4themouse

Words cannot express my sadness at hearing this news.  May the Lord comfort you and your family during this difficult time.  Thank you for sharing Nathan with us.  You have touched so many so very deeply.  God bless you.


----------



## howardk613

To the Page Family -
Our thoughts and prayers are with you all. Nathan was a lucky little boy to be born into your wonderful family.
Howard


----------



## BethC1952

He will rest in peace and joy forever.  My prayers are for your family that you will continue to accept God's will so graciously.  Nate truly is an angel now.

Beth


----------



## luvmydogs

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved son.  May God's love and warmth bring strength and peace to you and your family.  Nathan has taught so many people so much about life.  God Bless you all.


----------



## C.Ann

I am so very sorry to hear this..

May God bless all of you - and help you through this difficult time..


----------



## winnyis

Words cannot express my heartfelt sympathy for your family

Your precious little Nathan has become such a part of so many of us here.. Thank you for sharing him and your entire family with us..

God Bless!!

Ginny


----------



## snelsonbrown

Dear Chris, Eric and boys
I am feel very blessed to have had the opportunity to be a part of Nate's time on earth - when we spoke this morning, it is as I said, I could not find the words to say the feelings that was felt except to say, I understood --Andy called me heartbroken over Nate and I didn't know what words to comfort him also - just know Nate is watching down and saying I am finally ok - yes he is running and yes he is moving his arms and his legs Chris - and he is finally in peace - that may not be much comfort - not right now - the Memorial garden that is being sent to you with the angel is from all of us that have cared about you and yours - also please know D.A.I.D sends his deepest sympathy -----
I will call you in a few days sweetie to see how you, Eric and the boys are ----know each of you have touched our hearts.
With much love always
Shirley and Norm


----------



## justcruisin

Thank you for sharing your family with us.  God Bless all of you and I pray you find peace.  I will never forget what you and your family has taught me.

God Bless,
Diana


----------



## trishy

I am so sorry -  thank you for sharing Nate with all of us.  Your family is an inspiration - your love, your courage, your patience.  May Nate be soaring with his wings spread wide alongside God's special angels.


----------



## alexandrew

We are very sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## DisneyKids

Everything I type comes up short.  We are deeply saddened by this news.  God Bless Nate and your family.


----------



## BriarfoxinWA

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  Nathan was very special , thank you for sharing him with all of us.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## fireplug

May you find comfort in this time of sorrow.

Steve


----------



## CRB#33

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious son.  May the memories and the gift of his life be a treasure to you always.

May the Lord comfort and keep you and give you peace.  May you always rest with the loving knowledge that your beloved son is now wrapped in the loving arms of Jesus.

Take care.


----------



## pal2pluto

My prayers are for your peace.......and memories of joy.

Thank you for your wonderful witness of Christ's love.  Your lives have affected so many.  Your words and attitudes are powerful because by God's grace.  Thank you for allowing us to see how He works in your lives.


----------



## disneyholic family

Nate, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers...
I truly believe that he has gone to a better place....


----------



## ncmvp

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.  Thank you so much for sharing Nathan with us.  There is one more angel up in heaven today.  May his love from up above comfort you.

Love,

The Posadas Family


----------



## MrsPete

Just think:  Nate will celebrate Jesus' birthday WITH HIM IN HEAVEN this year.


----------



## floridaminnie

May God bless you and your family.


----------



## rae519

There is no greater privilege that to have been able to be the parent of a child and to be able to give that child back to Our Lord when He calls for him or her.

God bless you all - you have walked the walk that only God can walk with you,

Rae


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Dear Page Family,

May God bless and keep you all in his sights as you work through this difficult time.

Thank you for sharing your beautiful Nate with us. I will always remember the joy in your words as you described your wonderful adventures on your Disney cruise with this wonderful boy and your family.


----------



## DoeWDW

My sincerest condolences are going out to you and I'm sending prayers to Heaven on behalf of your family.


----------



## disneydebk

Dear Page Family,

I am so very sorry to hear of Nate's passing. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. 

When all my labors and trials are o'er
And I am safe on that beautiful shore,
Just to be near the dear Lord I adore
Will through the ages be glory for me.


O that will be glory for me, Glory for me, glory for me;
When by His grace I shall look on His face,
That will be glory, be glory for me!

When, by the gift of His infinite grace,
I am accorded in heaven a place,
Just to be there and to look on His face
Will through the ages be glory for me.

Friends will be there I have loved long ago,
Joy like a river around me will flow;
Yet, just a smile from my Savior, I know,
Will through the ages be glory for me.


----------



## justmestace

God be with you, Page family. Nathan is with Him now.
  Our thoughts and prayers will be with you. You have our deepest sympathy.
   The Stenson Family


----------



## Talking Hands

Chris, Eric and the Boys,
I am so sorry to hear this news.  Nate is with the Lord in heaven and for that we can rejoice.  I can't imagine how hard this is for you.  Hugs and my prayers go with you.


----------



## Jillie

Please know that Nathan is in our thoughts and prayers, as are you his family.  All I know of your family is from reading these posts and I sit here with tears streaming down my face for what is obviously a wonderful family and amazing little boy.  My deepest sympathies...


----------



## Hannosmom

I'm so, so sorry to hear your sad news.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart for sharing Nathan with us.  You made us into a family.  Love to you all.


----------



## AnnMorin

My deapest sympathy. No words can adequately express my thoughts, Nate was such a gift. I wish you peace. Ann


----------



## gonna go cruising

Chris, Eric, Nashua, and Nicholas,
Words cannot express what I am feeling right now. I will only put it the way my youngest did many years ago when a good friend of ours passed right before Christmas..."Now Nate will be spending Jesus' birthday with him".  Thank you for sharing your angel with us all, and I feel we all have that special angel named Nathan to look over all of the lives he touched. He truly became a blessing to the board here, and will never be forgotten. 

Our prayers are with you to bring you strength.


----------



## Tesabat

Dear Chris and family - 

I am so sorry to learn of your loss... it is so hard to let go of those we love. Heaven has indeed gained a beautiful angel who will light the way for many with his smile. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Words cannot explain the heaviness in my heart right now.Little Nate is walking the streets of gold in his new little body.Please know that you are in my Thoughts and Prayers.
Will someone please post any further information on the services and where we can send flowers or Donations.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Dear Page Family,

I am deeply sadden to hear this news.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers during this difficult time for you all.  

God Bless,
Tina


----------



## Jeanny

Chris & Eric~
I couldn't sleep this morning and was still wide awake at 12:41,  now I know why.  Thank you for sharing Nate with us.


----------



## codsnylvr

Chris,
I was just listening to the song 
"The Christmas Shoes" and crying and then I came across this about Nate.  I am so sorry.  Everyone says they are sorry for your loss and I remember when you were passing along your condolence's to me, you told me that we have not lost our loved one (s) only let them go for the time being.  You will be with your little angle again.  Remember Nate is enjoying his favorite cookie with my mom right now.  We all Love you and your family.  If there is anything we can do please do not hesitate.

 

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Love
Jackie


----------



## MO Disney cruiser

I am sorry for your loss.  May God bless you during this difficult time.


----------



## outahere

Another angel now has his wings..........

Thank you for sharing Nate with all of us.  I will never forget the picture of him at Castaway Cay and how happy he looked.   You and Nate have given all of us a chance to learn some valuable lessons about life.


----------



## KaitlinsMom

God bless you and your family - I pray your family finds comfort and peace with your loss. 

I am at a loss for words - but please know I will be praying for you and your family - 

I just keep thinking about the words to "I can only Imagine" and know that Nate is dancing by His side!

Karen


----------



## frndshpcptn

I'm so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## awatt

Sending prayers for your family and wishing you comfort in this difficult time.


----------



## KelNottAt

My heart goes out to your family.  Please accept my deepest sympathy.  May you draw strength and comfort from your family, friends and faith.  

Kelley


----------



## kasar

Even though we never "knew" Nathan, please know that we all were touched by his story and by your family's triumphs and sadnesses.  We're all the better for knowing your family and getting the chance to witness a true "angel" in this world.  

When I'm in Castaway Cay on Tuesday, I'll say a little prayer for Nate and remember how happy he looked in your pictures - I'm so glad you were able to enjoy that special trip with your whole family.  

I know I'll be hugging my children extra tight today.


----------



## currycook

Dear Page family,

I am so sorry for your great loss.  May God grant you much grace and may he provide you family and friends to love you at this time.  May His truth help strengthen you when you grow weak.
  1 Thessalonians 4:13-18.

I sent you a private email and hope you receive it.

I am a Pastor and hope you do not mind me sending you the book I give out to people that I know who have lost a loved one.  Especially so to parents.  The book is "Roses in December" by Marilyn Willett Heavilin.  She is a women who reaches out to others in her writting as she knows from experience great loss as she lost three sons at different times in her life.

Bryan


----------



## TheGlensideGregorys

that would do anything but fall short?  

May the "...Peace of Christ, which surpasses all understanding..." keep, uplift, sustain, and bless you all.

Your child was a light in a world of darkness to so many people.  We could all only hope to touch others as much as Nate has.

God Bless You and Keep you.

The Gregory Family


----------



## natdencro

We share with others in sending our love and prayers to you and your nearest and dearest at this very sad time. Today we have also lost a friend, and can only hope that perhaps your Nathan and our pal, Roy, are now in heaven together - and at peace. God Bless You All. Nat


----------



## ColeenD

God Bless you in your time of sorrow. We thank you for the gift of knowing Nate through these boards.  He is now a healthy and happy boy, walking hand in hand with the Father.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## kmc33

Please accept my sincerest condolences to you and your entire family.  My heart goes out to you.  May your faith, memories of the good times, and the love and support of your family and friends help you through this difficult time.  I will continue to remember Nathan and your family in my prayers.


----------



## fredms

Words can not express ... I am very sorry for your loss.
Thank you for shareing your shining light with us.

God Bless.


----------



## jilljill

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.
Nathan will be flying with Jim on Friday at CC and looking down on everyone with a huge smile.
Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## Verandah Man

*In "LOVING MEMORY" of my "Little Buddy Nathan Page"*





Dear Eric, Chris, Nick, Nash, and Grandma Debbie,

I just wanted to let you know how much Nate and the rest of you mean to my family and myself. I had a hard time falling asleep last night after receiving your phone call yesterday afternoon. I spent a great deal of time in prayer for "ALL" of you. I needed some alone time so I went into Angelina's room and there sat Angelina's stuffed Mickey Mouse on her bed. I sat on the bed and broke down holding Mickey in my arms. I prayed that Nate's new journey would be peaceful and pain free, I prayed for each and everyone of you that the days ahead would be bareable, and that God would give you the grace you need to make it through. If there is "ANYTHING" that we can do for you, please let us know. I know right now that Nate is dancing with the angels, and one day, you will get to see him again. Thanks for sharing Nate with us, and thanks again for welcoming us into your life.

WE LOVE YOU!!!

Andy, Hazel, and Angelina


----------



## woody64

May God Bless you and your family.  Thank you for sharing your incredible lives with us.

woody


----------



## scottygirl

God bless your family in this time of sadness.  Nathan and the entire Page family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Vivig

How can words express the sorrow I feel for your whole family.  

Nathan and you all have been an inspiration for us all.  

Your family has touched many of us, and I for one will always remember your strong will and strong family connection. 

Thank You for sharing Nathan...

I am sure Nathan is now looking down from above ...and he will now be looking over you all....he is no longer suffering..and has left many with wonderful strong memories.

My deepest sorrow for you all...you will all be in my prayers and thoughts.


Vivian


----------



## jkovick

I am so sorry.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Quirky Cruiser

To The Page Family, 
Thank you for sharing Nate with us over the past few months. May God look over him and your family during this time. I know that the next time I visit Castaway Cay, I will think of little Nate and his beautiful smile and how much fun he had there. My deepest sympathies go out to all of you. 
Love,
Tenley


----------



## lbgraves

I have never been touched by someone I have not even met.  Your entire family has made a difference in so many lives.  I pray that God continues to give you the strength that you have shown us over the past months.


----------



## Grumbo

I'm so sorry to read this. 
You are in everyone's thoughts and Nate in his short life has touched more people than most people would in 20 lifetimes.
My sincerest condolences

Grumbo


----------



## Kimnicki

Page Family, please accept my deepest sympathies. What a special family you all are. Thank you for letting us all become a part of that. 

Love and hugs to you all.


Kim


----------



## gassmandy

Thank you for letting us here on the Dis get to know Nate and the rest of your family..........he will live forever in my heart. He's in a Paradise that Castaway Cay doesn't even compare to!!!


----------



## jlp651

Dearest Page Family
Thank you for letting us be a part of your family and sharing the joys and sarrows with us.  Thank you for becoming part of "our family" (here on Dis)
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.
Jamie


----------



## floridafam

I'm so sorry.


----------



## eek40

Dear Page Family,

My thoughts and prayers are with you ALL at this time.  I am so sad to hear this news!  

If anyone gets a chance...andy..chris...anyone would you post information on memorials or where donations can be sent? 

Aimee


----------



## eek40

Kaitlins Mom, I agree with you on the song!  I can see it in my mind, while I am sad I am so grateful that we all grew to love him and care for him and his family.  
Aimee


----------



## IloveDMB

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## figment52

Dear Page Family -

You are in my thoughts and prayers.  I am so soory for your loss.

Thank you so much for sharing your family with me (us).  I feel closer to you than to some people I have known for years and it has only bee n a few short months that I have known of you.  I will forever carry the Page family in a special place in my heart.  We have learned and grown so much from your strength and love.  Please know that Nate is now taking care of us all from his new home in heaven.

God bless you all.

Sandy


----------



## CarnotaurDad

We are very saddened to hear this news but know he is in good hands....

our prayers are with you and your family.......


----------



## UMTerp

So sorry for your loss.  Thank you so much for sharing Nate!


----------



## BuzzBoyMom

Chris, Eric and Boys,

Words cannot express how sad I am.  I know you will carry his memory forever in your hearts but I also hope you know that we too will carry his memory.  He has touched our lives, given us a glimpse at the beauty he has brought into the world and you have given us a deeper understanding of God's love.

May God bless you and bring you peace knowing that Nate is truly dancing with the angels....I can only imagine!!!  I will go home tonight, hug my boys and tell them that Nate is dancing to his song.  

With deep sorrow,
Karen


----------



## seastar

My heart is breaking for you. May God comfort your entire family as only He can do.

Nate's life was short yet he touched so many people in a positive way. Thank you for that.


----------



## LynnTarrant

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, we are thinking about you all here on the Magic


----------



## swandiverpatt

There's a new little star in the heavens tonight and I know I'll go out and look for it.  God bless you.


----------



## Dreamer04

Oh, Chris! I am heartbroken for you and your family. I can only thank God and you for bringing Nathan into my life. In his joy,  I learned to feel joy again. In his pain, I learned to accept my trials. 

Your journey with Nathan, and your willingness to open up to us, has been an inspiration and consolation to me.

I can see Nathan running and playing, holding our Lord's hand. 

Now, we really have a DIS angel. 

Love,
Ursula

"Eternal life grant unto him, oh Lord
And let perpetual light shine upon him 
And may he rest in peace
Amen
May his soul, and all the souls of the 
faithfully departed. throught the mercy of God
Rest in Peace. Amen"


----------



## Boomdocker

Dear Page family,

I only found this site recently and spent much time reading about Nate and his family. 

You should be immensly proud that he touched so many people's lives.

My condolances and thoughts with you all at this time.  

Elaine.


----------



## pagehouse

It is with tremendous sadness that we are reporting that Nathan passed away this morning at 12:41 AM.  Nathan had been very ill for the last week with kidney problems and it became obvious to us that he would not be with us for long.  While it has been our great privilege to be his parents for these past 6 ½ years, we have given him over to Jesus for the rest of his eternal life.  He has been our inspiration and the centerpiece of our lives.

We know how much he meant to so many of you on these boards and we wanted to acknowledge your friendship, thoughtfulness and the inspiring thoughts, prayers, and comments that you sent our way over that past few months that we have known you and we hope that you will continue to send those thoughts and prayers our way.

THE PAGE FAMILY

"The decision to have a child is to accept that your heart will forever walk about outside your body" (Katharine Hadley)


----------



## pagehouse

I wanted to provide information on Nathan's Memorial service.

We plan to have a service at the Brookside Funeral Home at 2PM tomorrow (Wed, 24th).  The address is 3410 FM 1960 West, Houston, Texas, 77068.


Memorials can be directed to:

The Nathan Page Trust Fund
c/o First Community Credit Union
15715 Manchester Road
Ellisville, MO 63011-2266

Our home address is:

15606 T C Jester
Houston, TX 77068


----------



## Otto's Doll

We are so very sorry to hear of your loss. Just know that Nate now knows things that we can only imagine. God bless your family. 


I can only imagine what it will be like, when I walk by Your side...
I can only imagine, what my eyes will see, when Your Face is before me!
I can only imagine. I can only imagine. 
Surrounded by Your Glory, what will my heart feel?
Will I dance for you, Jesus? Or in awe of You, be still?
Will I stand in Your presence, or to my knees will I fall?
Will I sing 'Hallelujah!'? Will I be able to speak at all?
I can only imagine! I can only imagine! 

I can only imagine, when that day comes, when I find myself standing in the Son!
I can only imagine, when all I will do, is forever, forever worship You!
I can only imagine! I can only imagine! 

Surrounded by Your Glory, what will my heart feel? 

Will I dance for you, Jesus? Or in awe of You, be still?
Will I stand in Your presence, or to my knees will I fall?
Will I sing 'Hallelujah!'? Will I be able to speak at all?
I can only imagine! Yeah! I can only imagine! 

Surrounded by Your Glory, what will my heart feel? 

Will I dance for you, Jesus? Or in awe of You, be still?
Will I stand in Your presence, or to my knees will I fall?
Will I sing 'Hallelujah!'? Will I be able to speak at all?
I can only imagine! Yeah! I can only imagine! 

I can only imagine! Yeah! I can only imagine!! Only imagine!!!
I can only imagine. 

I can only imagine, when all I do is forever, forever worship You!
I can only imagine." 


In Him,
the Newell family


----------



## dheller97

Please accept my condolences. I hope the prayers of my family are of some help to yours. God bless this marvelous soul, the family and the huge extended family who came to love him.

Dean


----------



## LisaGoeke

Words cannot express my sympathy for your family.  I am so sorry.


----------



## walczak4

Page Family,

My deepest sympathy to all of you especially at a time when we should all be celebrating with family and friends.  It is comforting to know that Nate will be celebrating Jesus' birthday with Him in Heaven!   I am just SO gland that you all got to have such an incredible last trip with your beautiful son.  Those memories, along with countless prayers and support from the DISfamily, will keep all of you strong in the coming weeks.

God Bless all of you & we will continue to pray for you.

Tracey


----------



## WVMD

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.  We have been blessed here on the DIS to share in Nate's story - and the love you have for him...


----------



## zalansky

I am so sorry to hear this news...I have been checking on the boards often to see how Nate was doing. you all have been such an inspiration to all of us. God bless you, our prayers are with you.

Loretta, Mike and Connor Zalansky


----------



## denise5374

Dear Page family,

I am so sorry to hear of Nate's passing.  I am sending prayers and happy thoughts to your family in this time of sorrow to you.

Thank you for sharing Nate with us.  We have been blessed by him.

May you find comfort in knowing that he is celebrating the birth if Jesus with him up in heaven, looking down on all of us and smiling.

God bless you all!

Denise


----------



## HooKooDooKu

Dear Page Family,

I too am saddened to hear this news.  Verandah Man's picture/Tribute brings tears to my eyes.

Many years ago, I attended a banquet in the honor of several people who were being presented "Life's Insperational Awards".  Most of the reciepiants were cancer patient survivors and the like.  The key-note address was given by a local minister and included the story of the loss of his 8-year old daughter to lukemia.  The part of his story that has stuck with me all these years was that he made the desicion to not be angry or dwell over the loss of his child.  He instead decided to forever Praise God and be happy for the 8-years God had given him such a precious gift.

While the news of Nate brings me saddness, I am joyfull that your post seems to indicate you feel the same way about Nate as this minister did about his daugher.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Dont have much to add except to echo the thoughts of the others- May you be blessed in this tough time-


As a mother to angels I know how hard it is to loose a child and I wish you the best.


-em


----------



## Little Twin Stars

I am sorry for the news! 

However, please be assured that little Nathan is resting with peach on our Heavenly Father's arms and we will meet again someday! 

Take very good care of yourselves


----------



## pats89

I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear about Nathan. I haven't been on this board very long, but I can tell that he was a very special boy and many people loved him. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you during this difficult time. Though his time on earth was short, he was able to make an impact on so many hearts. 

God Bless,

Patty


----------

